# Chicken feed



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone have opinions regarding the best chicken feed to buy? We had them on the starter feed for chicks, medicated. They were hatched last Sept and are laying now. ---Wyandottes. Thanks and grateful for the information.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any feed that is 16 to 20% protein, is fresh, stored properly should be fine.

I've always tried to use feeds from local mills because they usually have animal protein as their main source of protein. Mine have always been on 20% grower feed with oyster shell offered separately for the females. My oldest bird in the flock will be ten in August, the next two turned nine last month.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with Robin. I used to feed everyone 16% layer and never thought twice about it. I now have a few roosters in with the flock and many more birds than I did a few years ago. I got tired of figuring out what feed to give who and when. I dumbed it down to this. Right now I have 8 chicks under a week old in the brooder and more hatching Tuesday. They will all be fed 18% unmedicated starter/grower from my local co-op. Everyone outside eats a 20‰ pellet called rock n rooster from southern states. Its a higher protein maintenance feed marketed for roosters because of its low calcium content. I have a feeder or oyster shell available at all times. Once the chicks are big enough to eat the pellets, they go out with the flock and eat the same thing for the rest of their lives. This works for me in my situation and came from advice of the poultry nutrition guy at Southern States.


----------



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you folks! Really really grateful for the input. There are several choices out there. In addition, all the options for supplemental oyster shell and grit. Is it true that once the birds are free ranging the need to supplement with the grit goes away? Their area of free ranging is about 800 sq feet of sectioned off garden. The soil tends to be rocky. 

This leads to another question. What are peoples' opinions re. Allowing chickens in the garden? Aside from them going after seedlings and bright red strawberries and tomatoes, my concern was harvesting plants that will make contact with the chicken poop. ---- lettuce, root veggies, etc. I have read that some allow their girls in and around the growing veggies once established. I'm super worried about cross contamination. The section of garden they get this year is theirs only, we aren't planting anything in it. This autumn after harvest, and winter, they also will have the area that we will have gardened in this year. Next year we will garden in the section they free range in this year and they will free range in the area we are gardening in this year. (We aren't able to let them out "free" b/c of red tail Hawks in the area). We are placing netting over their free range section. 

This "chicken forum" site rocks! Happy Spring everyone!!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You really don't want to let them in an actively growing garden, they will destroy it. Lettuce? Are you growing it for them because that's the only living things that will be enjoying it. Chickens can denude an area very rapidly with all of the scratching and digging they do for bugs and worms. 

They don't need grit at all if they are not being given large seeds or whole corn. Their crops can process soft foods just fine. But if they are getting more fibrous or large seeds grit should be available. Size matters in the grit. Its generally a bit larger than calcium pieces so while out free ranging and if they feel the need for grit, that's what they'll be searching out.


----------



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for your advice. Really happy to let our girls "free" to roam in their own space very very soon.


----------



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

We do give them some lettuce, but mainly grow it for the humans. Fresh garden lettuce is delicious.


----------

